
Using jupyter notebooks with a virtual environment - angelobasile
http://anbasile.github.io/programming/2017/06/25/jupyter-venv/
======
iandanforth
I encourage the OP and readers to also try pipenv. From the author of Requests
it is like a breath of fresh air and gets the combination of pip and virtual
environments just right.

[https://docs.pipenv.org/](https://docs.pipenv.org/)

~~~
mcintyre1994
This looks amazing, thanks for sharing! I wish Kenneth Reitz designed the
interface for everything I use :)

~~~
iicc
[https://saythanks.io/to/kennethreitz](https://saythanks.io/to/kennethreitz)

------
gjlawran
Also consider using Conda - to replace and simplify use of venv and pip.
[http://stuarteberg.github.io/conda-docs/_downloads/conda-
pip...](http://stuarteberg.github.io/conda-docs/_downloads/conda-pip-
virtualenv-translator.html)

~~~
monkmartinez
I agree 1000%! I honestly could not imagine using Jupyter without a virtual
env. I don't worry about anything related to Python / virtual envs since I
started using the Anaconda distribution. Further, every sciency tool is at my
fingertips with almost ZERO configuration on my part...

If I had to vote on: "There should be one-- and preferably only one --obvious
way to do it." for Python dev, I would choose Conda so hard.

~~~
bocklund
How do you develop new packages? I think conda-build develop is not maintained

~~~
msarahan
the develop command in conda-build is indeed not really kept up. From
[https://github.com/conda/conda-
build/issues/1992#issuecommen...](https://github.com/conda/conda-
build/issues/1992#issuecomment-322588270) :

Instead, I recommend creating whatever environment you want, activating it,
and then running python setup.py develop or pip install -e . so that your
package is installed in develop mode in that environment.

------
lukasm
Nice. Here is my starter [https://gist.github.com/lukasz-
madon/ecf5813fddbbee7a261151d...](https://gist.github.com/lukasz-
madon/ecf5813fddbbee7a261151d5634778c6)

~~~
acosmism
here is a hosted playable version of your starter notebook (on gryd)
[https://beta.gryd.us/notebook/published/gryd/notebook-
starte...](https://beta.gryd.us/notebook/published/gryd/notebook-
starter.ipynb)

------
colcarroll
I've also got a small CLI on PyPI to do the same:
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/callisto](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/callisto)

------
brootstrap
Thanks for the writeup , and others for interesting suggestions. Always on the
look out for people thinking about making scientific python more reproducible
and accessible!

For myself, i just activate the venv and then open a notebook in that terminal
and it seems to work? never had to install any other libraries to handle the
VENV + notebook combo.

------
itodd
Thanks for this. I've been running separate instances of jupyter on different
ports. This is more elegant.

------
stuaxo
I use virtualenvwrapper with my notebooks.

